
Ask HN: Can Linux OS Be Hacked? - __e__
I downloaded a few tutorials from torrent sites. Are these free from malware or malicious code?<p>Can anyone hack system using these videos or PDF files?
======
ktpsns
I really don't know what you did or ask for, but Linux distributions are not
magically safe. There are frequently vulnerabilities and zero days for certain
software for this platform, I guess even for the (name giving) kernel. There
are many guides how to harden your installation, and I would say the way to do
so is more transparent then in other operating systems.

If you open video files or open PDF files with common viewers, the same
applies. Last week there was a big discussion about the safety of VLC, a
popular video player also available for Linux (but typically not the default
one in popular distros).

Stay safe.

